# HOLD MY BEER.......



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The National Transportation Safety Board recently divulged they have "covertly" funded a project with the U.S. auto makers for the past 5 years whereby the auto makers were installing black-box voice recorders in 4-wheel drive pickup trucks & SUV's in an effort to determine in fatal accidents, the circumstances of the last 15 seconds before the crash.

They were surprised to find in 45 of 50 states, the recorded last words of the drivers in 61.2% of the fatal crashes were, "OH SH*T!"

Only the states of Texas, Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana & Alabama were different where 89.3% of the final words were "HOLD MY BEER, I'M GONNA TRY SOMETHIN'"!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats great. That reminds me of whats the last think a red neck say before he dies. *Hey Daryl check this out!*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Oh, MAN!...If you only knew how many times I've said those words! 8)


What Hey Daryl watch this or Hold my beer.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, MAN!...If you only knew how many times I've said those words! 8)
> ...


I think he means both, but sometimes he refers to Larry or his other brother Darryl.


----------

